# My turn for music.... Does anyone love classic Rock as much as I do?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think I grew in the womb with Led Zepplin playing in the background! LOL I have seriously listened to all the classic rock since I can remember. And then bands when I was very young that were actually newer themselves I grew up listening too... Like I figured I must have known Alice in Chains since I was about 6...and I remember me and my sister singing along with Def Leppard, Guns and Roses, ZZ Top when we were really little kids. LOL My dad only listens to rock. Anyway I don't think I'll ever get tired of listening to the classics. Right now I'm listening to Tuesday's Gone by Lynard Skynard.. one of my all time favorite songs. I could never get tired of hearing this song! And I've really got a thing for The Doors and Pink Floyd... Who else respects their elders? :woof:


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Appetite For Destruction...

...in my top 10 Best Rock *Albums* Ever list.

what's one of yours?


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Pink Floyd.... Animals 

Hey have you ever heard the Scorpions album they did with the Berlin Orchestra? It's so freaking awesome!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Pink Floyd.... Animals
> 
> Hey have you ever heard the Scorpions album they did with the Berlin Orchestra? It's so freaking awesome!


will check it out


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

It's funny as I am listening to Dio-rainbow in the dark right now. Yea I love the classic's floyd zep ccr sabath way to many to mention while I'm working lol


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bands like AC/DC, Van Halen, SteppenWolf, Steve Miller Band, Aerosmith, Allaman Brothers, Bob seger & silver bullet band, Deep Purple, Motor Head, Scorpions, White Snake, Warant, Kansas, Quiet Riot, Nazareth , KISS then yes I like classic rock like you

This right here my friends is one bada%% song, smooth rhythm





EDIT*Lets add one more*


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG girl you got great taste  I grew up on all that too  Here's a few of my faves for you 
















This one my Mom's band always plays for me they sing Krystal's a reefer headed woman 






This is goin way old school but I love this song


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

OMG I love Wilson Pickett!Him and BB King,Howlin Wolf,Muddy Waters,etc... Gotta love where rock started from,the blues.
Some of my favorite classic bands are Journey,Allman Brothers Band,Marshall Tucker Band,Charlie Daniels Band,Lynard Skynard,Molly Hatchett,Motorhead...
I don't really count stuff from the 80's as classic yet.But from the 80's I like Dio,WASP,Skid Row,Guns n Roses,Lizzy Borden,Ozzy...
I could go on and on


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how could I forget this one, thanks for reminding my  such a great song.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OMG how could I forget this one, thanks for reminding my  such a great song.
> 
> YouTube - Midnight Rider-The Allman Bros. Band


I think my favorite by them is Soulshine.That's got to be in one of my top ten favorite songs of all time.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I love em I grew up on all this stuff too.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

These are some good ones


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

kg420 said:


> OMG how could I forget this one, thanks for reminding my  such a great song.
> 
> YouTube - Midnight Rider-The Allman Bros. Band


I really love Ramblin man by the Allman bro's!!! I know like every word to that song I just love to sing along with it.

Also what about The Eagles some classic music right there!!! I used to have this awesome double cd set by them but it got stolen when my car was stolen.  I lost so much good music because of that!


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

I literally grew up with the music. I was in my mid-teens in the mid-70s.
More of my favs are, CCR, Janis Joplin, James Taylor, Neil Young, Alice Cooper, Dr Hook, Fleetwood Mac, Canned Heat...I remember going to an outdoor concert in Pittsburgh in the late 70s where ZZTop was the front band for Rolling Stones. I think my most favorite song of all time is American Pie by Don Mclean. I know every word to every verse -literally.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't believe I left Iron Maiden off of my list.One of the best of all time.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i love southern rock, country and bluegrass


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i love southern rock, country and bluegrass


I LOVE southern rock.I like classic country.And have to be in a certain mood to listen to bluegrass.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

for me anytime is good for bluegrass  my husband says it makes him want booze though lol


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

they dont make music like they used to


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

vdubbinya said:


> they dont make music like they used to


They sure don't.... :goodpost:


----------

